# Krieg der Konzerne - HTC will Verkaufsstop von Iphon5 und Ipad3



## Track11 (11. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neuer Monat, neue Klage. Es ist kaum drei Wochen her, seit dem der Gerichtsprozess zwischen Apple und Samsung um ist und schon holt Samsung zum Gegenschlag aus.
Es wird der Vorwurf erhoben, dass das Iphone5 und Ipad3 mit seinem LTE, geltende Patentrechte verletzen soll. Samsung erhält hier eine von Apple vorerst belächelte Rückendeckung von HTC, welche derzeit noch Patente aus den 90gern besitzen. Diese Patente wurden allerdings nicht direkt eingekauft sondern von ADC Technologies übernommen. 
Anwälte von Apple tun diese Patente als belanglos ab, mit der Begründung dass HTC ausschließlich einen Verkaufsstop erwirken möchte.

Bundesrichter Thomas Pender soll auf Apples Einwänderecht energisch reagiert haben:
"I don’t care if they bought these patents to sue you or not. They are a  property right. Clear and convincing means something to me. I have to be  pretty darn certain a U.S. patent is invalid" 
(Es ist mir egal, ob diese Patente gekauft wurden, um euch zu verklagen  oder nicht. Die sind Eigentumsrechte. Klar und überzeugend das bedeutet  mir etwas. Ich muss mir sehr sicher sein, dass ein U.S. Patent ungültig  ist)

Apple plädiert zu dem darauf, dass  die LTE-Patente als Standardpatent deklariert werden. Das bedeutet, dass sich jeder daran bedienen kann der ein Phone auf den Markt wirft. 

Die Rechtslage liegt also auf der Seite von HTC und Samsung. Wenn es den Anwälten von Apple nicht gelingt die Rechtmäßigkeit von HTC's LTE-Patenten anzufechten, so kann dies dem Unternehmen durchaus einen großen Strich durch die Rechnung machen. 
Anders als im Falle Apple gegen Samsung, bei dem Samsung verschiendeste Patente verletzt hatl die sich fast ausschließlich auf die Software bezogen, könnte hier ein sofortiger Verkaufsstop noch vor Releasedate erwirkt werden.

Quellen:
1 , 2


----------



## mae1cum77 (11. September 2012)

> Bundesrichter Thomas Pender soll auf Apples Einwänderecht energisch reagiert haben:
> "I don’t care if they bought these patents to sue you or not. They are a   property right. Clear and convincing means something to me. I have to  be  pretty darn certain a U.S. patent is invalid"


In einem deutschsprachigen Forum gehört eine Übersetzung zu guten Ton. Ebenso wie ein paar Quellen und vielleicht ein Resümee eine gute News ausmachen.
MfG


----------



## Track11 (11. September 2012)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> In einem deutschsprachigen Forum gehört eine Übersetzung zu guten Ton. Ebenso wie ein paar Quellen und vielleicht ein Resümee eine gute News ausmachen.
> MfG


 
Nachgetragen aber ein Resümee gehört dort meines Wissens nicht rein. Es sind News und kein Bericht


----------



## mae1cum77 (11. September 2012)

Track11 schrieb:


> Nachgetragen aber ein Resümee gehört dort meines Wissens nicht rein. Es sind News und kein Bericht



Richtig, aber: 





> ...und _vielleicht_ ein Resümee...


MfG


----------



## DaStash (11. September 2012)

So viel ich weiß klagen HTC "und" Samsung zusammen, siehe heise.de. Das gehts so aus der headline nicht hervor.

Anonsten bin ich mal gespannt ob Apple schafft es nachzuweisen, dass die Patente ungültig sind.^^

p.s.: Das sie unter Frand lizensiert werden sollen steht bei der golem.de News nicht geschrieben als auch nicht bei deiner Newsquelle 1.

MfG


----------



## MOD6699 (11. September 2012)

Naja wäre nur konsequent


----------



## N30S (11. September 2012)

Ach Apple kauft sich die Richter/geschworenen wieder und nacher wird Samsung verklagt, da sie Apple nachahmen, indem Samsung sie verklagen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. September 2012)

Da LTE ein kommender Standard sein wird, soll alles als FRAND geführt werden und Apple, so wie jeder andere, soll einfach dafür zahlen. Es ist ja nicht so, dass einer alle Patente dafür hat, also würden sie sich nur gegenseitig behindern.

@N30S
Belege deine Aussage, oder lass es einfach.


----------



## Citynomad (11. September 2012)

So wie es aussieht, könnten die Apple Produkte so lange vom Markt verbannt werden, bis die oben beschriebenen Patente zum Standard erklärt werden und damit unter das FRAND-Abkommen fallen. Aufgrund des erst langsam startenden Ausbaus der Netze, könnte es aber noch dauern, bis LTE als Standard angesehen/anerkannt wird.

Aber wenn wir ehrlich sind, will garantiert niemand wirklich die Apple Produkte vom Markt verbannen. Dafür lässt sich viel zu viel Geld mit Lizenzen verdienen. Außer vielleicht, wenn Samsung jetzt die beleidigt Leberwurst spielt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. September 2012)

Es stellt sich aber auch die Frage, wie HTC die LTE Patente von Apple umgeht, wenn das überhaupt möglich ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. September 2012)

Irgendwann ist es so weit, dass die Konzerne zwar ständig neue Produkte vorstellen, es aber Monate/Jahre dauert, bis der geneigte Kunde sie kaufen kann, weil erst mal alle Klagen gegen die jeweiligen Produkte verhandelt werden müssen.

_P.S.: Das ist Sarkasmus bezogen auf alle Konzerne, ohne Ausnahme. Deswegen bitte keine Grundsatzdiskussion a la "Apple hat angefangen"_


----------



## mae1cum77 (11. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> _P.S.: Das ist Sarkasmus bezogen auf alle Konzerne, ohne Ausnahme. Deswegen bitte keine Grundsatzdiskussion a la "Apple hat angefangen"_


 
[IRONY]Genau wie SPOILER- und CODE-Tags, sollte es hier auch IRONY/SARCASM/CYNIC-Tags geben, daß würde vieles vereinfachen[/IRONY]


----------



## Citynomad (11. September 2012)

Hab gerade mal nachgelesen und anscheinend hat Apple ganze 434 LTE Patente... unglaublich wie viele Patente es alleine für LTE gibt. Was n Glück, dass ich kein Telefon entwickeln und auf den Markt bringen muss. Wer soll bei den Massen überhaupt durchsehen?


----------



## Rizzard (11. September 2012)

Citynomad schrieb:


> Was n Glück, dass ich kein Telefon entwickeln und auf den Markt bringen muss. Wer soll bei den Massen überhaupt durchsehen?



Die Markteinführung eines neuen Smartphones scheint wirklich extrem tricky zu sein. 
 Bald ist es leichter neue Gesetze zu erlegen, als Smartphones zu releasen.


----------



## DaStash (11. September 2012)

Ja, wo wir wieder bei Patentirrsinn wären. Der Kreis schließt sich.
Früher wurden ja mal Patente in dem Bereich, grob gesagt, wie Atombomben nur zur Abschreckung eingesetzt, bis dann mal einer, ich nenn mal keine Namen , mit diesem "ungeschriebenen" Gesetz gebrochen hat und seid dem herrscht irgendwie eine Art "Thermonuklearer Krieg". 

MfG


----------



## Verminaard (11. September 2012)

Yeh! 
Patenttrolling die Naechste.

Ich persoenlich wuerd ja alle in nen Sack packen und feste mit nem Knuppel draufhauen.
Werden immer die Richtigen getroffen.

Mich wundert echt, das keiner von denen bisher auf die Idee gekommen ist, das vielleicht ein Miteinander fuer alle Beteiligten besser ist als dieser ewige Kleinkrieg.
Auf der anderen Seite kosten aufwendige Werbekampagnen sehr viel mehr Geld als dieses Rumgeklage und so bleibt jeder irgendwie immer im Gespraech.
Negativschlagzeilen sind auch Schlagzeilen!

Wuerden sich nicht einige Konzerne selbst Schaden, wenn sie wirklich so drastische Verkaufsverbote erwirken wuerden?
Die stellen doch zum Teil die Dinger von Apple selbst her, oder irr ich mich da?
Auf der anderen Seite, wenn Apple das mit den Klagen uebertreibt, wird bald keiner mehr mit denen spielen wollen und die koennen sich Gedanken machen, wer fuer Apple in Zukunft qualitativ hochwertig produziert.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das die ganzen Vorstaende von diesen Smartphoneherstellern sich kaputt lachen, wenn sie ueber das naechste anstehende Schmierentheater ala "wir verklagen uns gegenseitig" reden.

Was Ernsteres: wer wirklich noch immer glaubt, Samsung sei ein so tolles Unternehmen, bitte durchlesen.
Verschiebt den Blickwinkel vielleicht doch ein klein wenig.
Imho ist keiner dieser Riesenkonzerne unschuldig.


@ das ewige Gemeckere gefuehlt bei jedem zweiten New's Thread.
Mag sein, das News nicht auf Anhieb den PCGH Richtlinien fuer solche Threads entsprechen, aber immer gleich im Thread mosern?
Geht glaub ich via PN auch eleganter und irgendwann nervts einfach nur.
Wuerd mich nicht wundern wenns bald weniger News werden.

Auf der anderen Seite sollten sich die TE's bisschen mehr Zeit nehmen beim Verfassen ihrer Artikel, fuer die ich durchaus dankbar bin 



DaStash schrieb:


> Ja, wo wir wieder bei Patentirrsinn wären. Der Kreis schließt sich.
> Früher  wurden ja mal Patente in dem Bereich, grob gesagt, wie Atombomben nur  zur Abschreckung eingesetzt, bis dann mal einer, ich nenn mal keine  Namen , mit diesem "ungeschriebenen" Gesetz gebrochen hat und  seid dem herrscht irgendwie eine Art "Thermonuklearer Krieg".
> 
> MfG


 
Meinst du denjenigen, der noch zu erfolgloseren Zeiten meinte, das Kopieren durchaus legitim sei?


----------



## DaStash (11. September 2012)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Meinst du denjenigen, der noch zu erfolgloseren Zeiten meinte, das Kopieren durchaus legitim sei?



Verrückt oder? 

MfG


----------



## McClaine (11. September 2012)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wuerden sich nicht einige Konzerne selbst Schaden, wenn sie wirklich so drastische Verkaufsverbote erwirken wuerden?
> Die stellen doch zum Teil die Dinger von Apple selbst her, oder irr ich mich da?
> Auf der anderen Seite, wenn Apple das mit den Klagen uebertreibt, wird bald keiner mehr mit denen spielen wollen und die koennen sich Gedanken machen, wer fuer Apple in Zukunft qualitativ hochwertig produziert.
> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das die ganzen Vorstaende von diesen Smartphoneherstellern sich kaputt lachen, wenn sie ueber das naechste anstehende Schmierentheater ala "wir verklagen uns gegenseitig" reden.
> ...




Ich will ja nix sagen, aber bei der Schreibweise dieses Redakteurs von dem Link könnte man meinen, er sei ein Apple User 
Ne auf sowas geb ich nix. Will garnicht wissen, was man über Apple nicht alles weiß, oder LG oder Asus. Wenn ich ne Firma ins schlechte Licht rücken will, schaff ich das.
Im Endeffekt gehts eh nur um eins: GELD und MACHT, wobei MACHT ZU HABEN bedeutet, das man STINKREICH ist - also GELD REGIERT DIE WELT.

Da nehmen sich Apple, Samsung und Co alle nix, das stimmt. Und wir streiten hier alle regelmäßig rum, warum, wieso und weshalb geklagt und getrollt wird. Is doch wurscht, geht doch eh nur um Geld und wenn ein User Apple Geräte bevorzugt wird er sich wohl kaum einen Androiden kaufen und umgekehrt.

Man kann nur wieder auf Infos hoffen und gespannt sein wie der Prozess verläuft.
Also cool bleiben und Tee drinken, ich hoffe nur das ufert nicht wieder aus hier


----------



## Spinal (11. September 2012)

Ich finde es ja seltsam, das ein Unternehmen welches "runde Ecken" patentieren läst meint, LTE sollte allgemein zur Verfügung stehen. Aber gut, so genau kenne ich mich mit der Materie nicht aus. Ich wünsche mir allgemein, dass solch einem Patent-Irrsinn mal ein Riegel vorgeschoben wird. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich finde Patente gut und wichtig, aber wie das im Moment läuft ist in meinen Augen einfach Missbrauch.
Und mir ist egal ob Apple oder Samsung oder HTC oder oder oder den Krieg anführen. Der Looser sind wir Endverbraucher. Denn entweder müssen wir mehr zahlen oder bekommen manche Sachen gar nicht bzw. später. Daher kann ich nicht verstehen, wieso sich manche so sehr über Siege und Niederlagen in solchen Fällen freuen kann.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ja, wo wir wieder bei Patentirrsinn wären. Der Kreis schließt sich.
> Früher wurden ja mal Patente in dem Bereich, grob gesagt, wie Atombomben nur zur Abschreckung eingesetzt, bis dann mal einer, ich nenn mal keine Namen , mit diesem "ungeschriebenen" Gesetz gebrochen hat und seid dem herrscht irgendwie eine Art "Thermonuklearer Krieg".
> 
> MfG


Eins muss ich dir ja lassen, du schreibst immer die elegantesten Flames. 
Das was du ansprichst geschah alles mit Vorwarnung, also braucht man sich darüber nicht beschweren. 


Spinal schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja seltsam, das ein Unternehmen welches "runde Ecken" patentieren läst meint, LTE sollte allgemein zur Verfügung stehen. Aber gut, so genau kenne ich mich mit der Materie nicht aus. Ich wünsche mir allgemein, dass solch einem Patent-Irrsinn mal ein Riegel vorgeschoben wird. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich finde Patente gut und wichtig, aber wie das im Moment läuft ist in meinen Augen einfach Missbrauch.
> Und mir ist egal ob Apple oder Samsung oder HTC oder oder oder den Krieg anführen. Der Looser sind wir Endverbraucher. Denn entweder müssen wir mehr zahlen oder bekommen manche Sachen gar nicht bzw. später. Daher kann ich nicht verstehen, wieso sich manche so sehr über Siege und Niederlagen in solchen Fällen freuen kann.
> 
> bye
> Spinal


LTE wird man in Zukunft brauchen, um überhaupt Geräte verkaufen zu können. Das kann man jetzt mit UMTS vergleichen. 
Das Apple Design braucht man nicht, was man an mehreren Produkten sehen kann. 

Wegen LTE zu klagen ist aber etwas dämlich, da die Zahl der Patente dafür irgendwo im vierstelligen Bereich liegt und sie auf mehrere Firmen aufgeteilt sind.


----------



## KrHome (11. September 2012)

Citynomad schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal nachgelesen und anscheinend hat Apple ganze 434 LTE Patente... unglaublich wie viele Patente es alleine für LTE gibt. Was n Glück, dass ich kein Telefon entwickeln und auf den Markt bringen muss. Wer soll bei den Massen überhaupt durchsehen?


 In einem Smartphone stecken zwischen 20.000 und 100.000 Patente (Quelle: Artikel zum Thema Innovationsverhinderung in der Wirtschaftswoche Ausgabe 33/2012). Diese Streitigkeiten gehören zum Tagesgeschäft und werden ewig weitergehen. Die Anwälte der betreffenden Unternehmen sitzen regelmäßig zusammen am Tisch. 

Ich finde es interessant mit welcher Hingabe dennoch so viele Leute hier dieses Thema seit geraumer Zeit verfolgen.

Google mischt bei den Android Vertretern übrigens auch noch fleißig mit, denn die leben von den Daten der Nutzer ihres Betriebssystems und sind somit auf eine hohe Marktdurchdringung angewiesen.


----------



## Klarostorix (11. September 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> LTE wird man in Zukunft brauchen, um überhaupt Geräte verkaufen zu können. Das kann man jetzt mit UMTS vergleichen.
> Das Apple Design braucht man nicht, was man an mehreren Produkten sehen kann.


 Wen interessiert, was man in Zukunft braucht, um Smartphones zu verkaufen? Die jetzige Situation ist für diese Klage entschiedend, vermutlich wird Apple darauf hoffen, das Ganze so lange zu verzögern, bis LTE tatsächlich ein Standard ist, auch wenn das noch mehrere jahre dauern dürfte... 

Zudem hinkt der Vergleich von UMTS und LTE. Ein UMTS-Patent als FRAND, das ist logisch, da so ziemlich 100% aller Smartphones dieses nutzen. Aber LTE nun als FRAND-Patent ansehen zu wollen ist einfach lächerlich. FRAND-Patente sind nur absolute Standards und das ist LTE zu 100% nicht. Wieviel % der Smartphones nutzen LTE? Dürfte sich im Bereich von 5 - 10% bewegen. Selbst bei den Smartphone-Neuerscheinungen/-Ankündigungen dürfte der Anteil bei weit unter 50%...


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. September 2012)

Deswegen habe ich ja auch "in Zukunft" geschrieben.


----------



## Klarostorix (11. September 2012)

Habe meinen vorigen Post noch erweitert


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. September 2012)

Ja, aber LTE wird irgendwann Standard werden und da die Patente dafür auf mehrere Firmen verteilt sind, würden sie sich nur gegenseitig behindern und die Einführung von LTE verzögern. 

HTC kann auch keinen Vorteil daraus ziehen, wenn sie die LTE Patente von Apple nicht umgehen können. Falls doch, hat Apple halt Pech gehabt.


----------



## Niza (11. September 2012)

Wann wird dieses hin und her zwischen Apple und Samsung endlich ein ende finden.

Super Titel:
Krieg der Konzerne

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## mae1cum77 (11. September 2012)

Niza schrieb:


> Wann wird dieses hin und her zwischen Apple und Samsung endlich ein ende finden.


 Wenn Apple schlußendlich alle gekauft hat...was etwas dauern kann, wenn die Kartellbehörden dauernd hinschauen, wenn´s spannend wird. Dann wird der "Krieg" zum aufwendig choreographierten Showact , um die Fanlager nicht zu irritieren.
MfG


----------



## Lightfire (12. September 2012)

Na da muss der angefressene Apfel wohl durch, man kann nicht gegen andere ständig Klagen und hoffen das die anderen Konzerne es immer so hin nehmen, da Apple ja inzwischen ( naja ist wohl schneller und einfacher zu sagen gegen die sie nicht Klagen ) soviel ich weis laufen da ja noch 100te von Patentklagen von Apple als auch gegen Apple, die entscheidende frag ist doch wohl eher wie lang sich die Richter das noch so ansehen das die ersten Richter ja schon recht Genervt sein sollen von den ganzen Patentklagen, und mal sehen welcher Konzern irgendwann Pleite ist wenn sie so mit Milliarden rum werfen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bofferbrauer (12. September 2012)

> Anwälte von Apple tun diese Patente als belanglos ab, mit der Begründung dass HTC ausschließlich einen Verkaufsstop erwirken möchte.


 
Wer im Glashaus sitzt...


----------



## der_knoben (12. September 2012)

Das schöne ist ja, dass Samsung durch Apple-Klagen nicht Pleite geht, weil Samsung Chips, RAM, Displays für die IPhones liefert. Nun ist natürlich die Frage, warum ein Retina-Display Apple als Innovation auf die Fahne geschrieben wird, wobei doch Apple das gar nicht entwickelt hat.
Apple ist klassisch kein Innovator, sondern ein First-Follower.


----------



## Abductee (12. September 2012)

Apple hat aber die Entwicklung bezahlt, bzw. die Vorgaben gesetzt.
Ich glaub nicht das wir jetzt so hochauflösende Displays hätten, wenn das iPhone die Messlatte nicht so hoch gesetzt hätte.
Und langfristig wird Apple nichts mehr von Samsung kaufen, die Bestellvolumen wurden bereits verkleinert.


----------



## Citynomad (12. September 2012)

Dass wir jetzt so hoch aufgelöste Displays haben, ist einfach der Lauf der Zeit. Und schau dir doch mal die Displaygröße dabei an. Wenn man es Apple gleichtun hätte wollen, hätten andere Hersteller schon längst auch bei kleineren Displays die Auflösung deutlich erhöht.

Bei 3,5Zoll habe ich bis jetzt außer bei Apple maximal 800x480 gesehen.


----------



## beercarrier (12. September 2012)

apple lässt günstig woanders produzieren, neueste technologie, wie wärs wenn bmw erstmal viele chinesische automobilhersteller verklagt, eh ne die lassen da ja höchsten die vorgängerversion vom band laufen. finde unternehmen die mit einer extrem hohen gewinnspanne sowieso unsympatisch denn das bedeutet immer das jmd veräppelt wird. manche unternehmen schaffen es sogar mitarbeiter (meist ausgelagerte) und kunden über gebühr zu belangen.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. September 2012)

beercarrier schrieb:


> finde unternehmen die mit einer extrem hohen gewinnspanne sowieso unsympatisch denn das bedeutet immer das jmd veräppelt wird.



Da scheinst du eine leicht kommunistisch angehauchte Weltanschauung zu haben.
Niemand wird veräppelt, wenn eine Firma Gewinn macht. 
Gewinne machen ist sogar wichtig für unser aller Wohlstand.....


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. September 2012)

Ähm, gerade BMW hat gegen einen chinesischen Hersteller wegen einer X5 Kopie geklagt und ein Importverbot durch gesetzt.


----------



## KratzeKatze (12. September 2012)

Komisch, dass Apple, die sich ja sonst alles patentieren lassen, was nicht niet- und nagelfest ist bzw. mit gesundem Menschenverstand eigentlich nicht mal patentiert werden dürfte (wie z.B. die Form eines Smartphones/Tablets oder sowas wie runde Ecken), auf einmal dafür plädiert, LTE-Patente für alle frei zugänglich zu machen.

Langsam wird es richtig lächerlich, obwohl ich verstehen kann, dass Samsung und HTC Apple auch mal eins vor den Latz ballern wollen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (12. September 2012)

beercarrier schrieb:


> apple lässt günstig woanders produzieren, neueste technologie, wie wärs wenn bmw erstmal viele chinesische automobilhersteller verklagt, eh ne die lassen da ja höchsten die vorgängerversion vom band laufen. finde unternehmen die mit einer extrem hohen gewinnspanne sowieso unsympatisch denn das bedeutet immer das jmd veräppelt wird. manche unternehmen schaffen es sogar mitarbeiter (meist ausgelagerte) und kunden über gebühr zu belangen.


 
Ich hab nichts dagegen, wenn ein Unternehmen mit einem guten Produkt seinen Gewinn macht. Dieses Wort "unsympathisch" ist in diesem Kontext allenfalls kindisch und ignorant.

Mag ja sein, dass bei Apple die Gewinnspannen etwas höher sind, als bei anderen Unternehmen, aber Apple kann sich das ja offenbar leisten.


----------



## snuffkin (12. September 2012)

Hoffendlich kommen HTC und Samsung damit durch......
Dann werden diese Apfel-Affen von ihren Hohen Ross gestossen.
Spielen sich als Erfinder des Smartphons auf und wollen jeden mit irrwitzigen Gründen verklagen, die auch gute Smartphones bauen. Wenn nicht sogar auch weitaus Bessere.......


----------



## der_knoben (13. September 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Apple hat aber die Entwicklung bezahlt, bzw. die Vorgaben gesetzt.
> Ich glaub nicht das wir jetzt so hochauflösende Displays hätten, wenn das iPhone die Messlatte nicht so hoch gesetzt hätte.
> Und langfristig wird Apple nichts mehr von Samsung kaufen, die Bestellvolumen wurden bereits verkleinert.


Dann hast du die entsprechende News aber nicht richtig gelesen.
Apple hat das Volumen auf andere Firmen mitverteilt, um im Falle einer zu große Nachfrage mehr Kapazitäten aufweisen zu können.

@Cook
Wo bitte steigt dein Wohlstand, wenn Apple überteuerte Produkte verkauft. Ich gehe 1. nicht davon aus, dass du bei Apple arbeitest, und 2. hast du mit dem Kauf eines IPhone, S3 oder ähnlich teuren Produkte eine riesige Kapitalbindung geschaffen, die dir am Ende keinen realen Wohlstand bringt. Zu mal, wenn dir das Ding kaputt geht außerhalb der Garantie/Gewährleistung, hast du ziemlich teuren Schrott in der Hand.

@beercarrier
Nicht nur Apple lässt günstig produzieren. Wenn du danach gehst, wer günstig produziert und teuer verkauft, dürftest du nahezu keine Geräte von Großunternehmen kaufen. MB bspw. werden auch zum Großteil bei Foxconn hergestellt. Aber über die Arbeitsbedingungen beim MB-Hersteller Asus oder Gigabyte hat sich noch keiner aufgeregt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. September 2012)

Solange du Mehrwertsteuer zahlst, steigt indirekt dein Wohlstand, da der Staat mehr Steuern einnimmt, oder so. 
Dass sich keiner über ASUS oder Gigabyte aufregt liegt daran, dass es keinen interessiert. Es juckt auch keinen, dass Nintendo, der Familienkonzern schlechthin, bei Foxconn produzieren lässt.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. September 2012)

der_knoben schrieb:


> Wo bitte steigt dein Wohlstand, wenn Apple überteuerte Produkte verkauft. Ich gehe 1. nicht davon aus, dass du bei Apple arbeitest, und 2. hast du mit dem Kauf eines IPhone, S3 oder ähnlich teuren Produkte eine riesige Kapitalbindung geschaffen, die dir am Ende keinen realen Wohlstand bringt. Zu mal, wenn dir das Ding kaputt geht außerhalb der Garantie/Gewährleistung, hast du ziemlich teuren Schrott in der Hand.



Wie Nailgun schon sagte, fallen bei jedem verkauften Apple-Produkt 19% Mwst. an. Das kommt zunächst schon mal uns allen zugute.
Dann bleibt Apple nicht auf dem Geld sitzen, sondern investiert. In diesem Jahr waren glaube ich 8 Milliarden $ Investitionen angesetzt. Damit werden dann zum Beispiel bei mir in der Nähe in Köln Apple Stores eröffnet. Sprich, es werden Arbeitsplätze geschaffen und Bauaufträge vergeben (Wovon ich und meine Angestellten dann tatsächlich in weiterem Sinne profitieren _können_)
Und der Stützpfeiler unserer Gesellschaft ist die Marktwirtschaft. Die kann nur funktionieren, wenn Gewinne erzielt werden, denn Gewinne ermöglichen Wachstum und Wachstum schafft Arbeitsplätze und das kommt wiederum uns allen zugute, sprich das alles erhält unseren Wohlstand. Wenn alle großen Konzerne plötzlich keine Gewinn mehr machen, dann wäre das logischerweise ziemlich schlecht für uns alle was Arbeitsplätz usw. angeht. Natürlich ist Apple ein US-Konzern. Doch deutsche Niederlassungen werden auch bei uns besteuert, es werden bei uns Arbeitsplätze geschaffen, es entsteht auch bei uns eine große Zulieferer- und Logistikkette die Apple zuarbeiten und wiederum Arbeitsplätze schaffen.
Kurzum, auch wir Deutschen profitieren davon, wenn ein Konzern wie Apple Gewinne macht. Und deswegen sind solche Sprüche wie "Apple ist unsympathisch weil sie zu viele Gewinne machen" extrem kurzsichtig.


----------



## rabe08 (13. September 2012)

Citynomad schrieb:


> Dass wir jetzt so hoch aufgelöste Displays haben, ist einfach der Lauf der Zeit. Und schau dir doch mal die Displaygröße dabei an. Wenn man es Apple gleichtun hätte wollen, hätten andere Hersteller schon längst auch bei kleineren Displays die Auflösung deutlich erhöht.
> 
> Bei 3,5Zoll habe ich bis jetzt außer bei Apple maximal 800x480 gesehen.


 
Nein, dass ist nicht nur der Lauf der Zeit. Es braucht auch immer einen mutigen, der Innovationen in den Markt bringt. Apple hat den IT-Markt in den letzten Jahren entscheidend beeinflußt und verändert. Er sähe ohne Apple anders aus. Ob besser oder schlechter kann ich nicht sagen, mein Multiversum-Scanner geht gerade nicht. Aber ein paar Beispiele kann ich Dir schon geben:

- Macbook Air
Es ist ja nur der Lauf der Zeit, das ein kleines, leichtes, dünnes, hochwertiges, leistungstarkes Notebook mit langer Akkulaufzeit auf den Markt kommt? Der Markt hat 2 Jahre gebraucht, um auch nur ansatzweise vergleichbare Geräte auf den Markt zu bringen. Nämlich die Ultrabooks. Obwohl Intel die Hersteller ohne Ende gepampert hat. Und Ultrabooks, die auf dem Stand von Macbook Airs stehen, sind teurer als die Apple-Produkte. Natürlich kannst Du immer Einzelpunkte raussuchen, wo ein Wettbewerber besser ist als Apple, im Gesamtprodukt kann bis jetzt KEINER mithalten. 

- iPad
Irgendwann kamen Gerüchte auf, dass Apple ein Pad auf den Markt bringen will. Pads führten bis dahin ein Nischendasein, irgendwie mochte sie keiner so richtig. Irgendetwas fehlte. Die meisten Pads fühlten sich an wie Notebooks, bei denen die Tastatur vergessen wurde. Es gab keine Software, die Pads so richtig sinnvoll machten. Die meisten Pads wurden in der Warenwirtschaft im Lager eingesetzt. Aufgrund der Gerüchte dachten sich andere Hersteller (Acer, Toshiba und noch mehr), hm, Apple macht ein Pad, das machen wir auch, sind dann billiger als Apple, lassen Apple die Pionierarbeit machen (Marketing etc.) und greifen dann die Kunden ab, die eher preisbewußt sind. Dann Apple das iPad vorgestellt. Während des Events sind die anderen Hersteller dann immer blasser geworden, als Apple dann die Preise genannt hat, gingen die Pressemitteilungen raus: "Och nö, wir machen doch kein Pad, bei dem Preis können wir nicht mithalten, mit dem Preis kann Apple nur Verluste machen...". Tja, da hatte halt nur Steve einen Arsch in der Hose. 

- iPhone
Schau Dir einfach mal den Handymarkt vor und nach dem iPhone an... Wenn Du dann nicht auch der Meinung bist, die letzten 10 Jahre sollten in den Geschichtsbüchern für alle Zeit die "Appledekade" heißen, kann ich Dir auch nicht helfen.

Disclaimer: Ich bin kein Applefanboy, wir haben derzeit 1 Apple-Produkt im Haushalt, ab 21.09.2012 werden es zwei sein, mein nächstes Notebook wird ein Macbook Air, ansonsten setze ich derzeit auf Android und Linux und entwickel selber Plattformübergreifend...


----------



## Kleebl00d (13. September 2012)

@rabe08:
Könnte ich bitte die Begründung deiner Meinung hören, dass das Macbook Air günstiger und besser ist als alle anderen flachen Rechner?
Wenn du mit "Einzelpunkt" die gesamte Hardwareausstattung meinst, dann läuft das darauf hinaus, dass hier wieder ein Streit um Vorlieben bei Design und dem Betriebssystem entsteht, und da gibts nun wirklich schon genug 

Und zu deiner "Apple-Dekade":
Das möchte ich auch nicht so stehen lassen, denn das klingt ja gerade so, als ob Apple alles erfunden hätte, was ein Smartphone/Handy ausmacht, dann muss ich dir widersprechen!
Der Verdienst, den ich Apple zugestehe, ist der, dass sie mit einer cleveren Einbindung und Kombination von Dingen, die (größtenteils) schon mal irgendwo verwendet wurden, eine Vorstellung von einem Produkt in den Köpfen der Menschen geschaffen haben, bei denen viele Leute, die einfach nur ein funktionierendes Gerät (oder aber ein Livestyle-Accessiore *hust*) haben wollen, sagen, 'Ja, das will ich' bzw 'Genau das ist es, was ich brauche!'.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (13. September 2012)

rabe08 schrieb:


> - iPad
> Es gab keine Software, die Pads so richtig sinnvoll machten.


 
Sag mir einen guten Grund warum man ein tablet haben sollte?
Ich erkenn bis heute nicht worin der Sinn davon ist. Zugegeben ich hätte selbst gern eins, aber was sinnvolles kann man damit nicht machen... Ist einfach nur zum rumdaddeln und angeben gut. Ansonsten ist das für nichts zugebrauchen.


----------



## sensitron (13. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wie Nailgun schon sagte, fallen bei jedem verkauften Apple-Produkt 19% Mwst. an. Das kommt zunächst schon mal uns allen zugute.
> Dann bleibt Apple nicht auf dem Geld sitzen, sondern investiert. In diesem Jahr waren glaube ich 8 Milliarden $ Investitionen angesetzt. Damit werden dann zum Beispiel bei mir in der Nähe in Köln Apple Stores eröffnet. Sprich, es werden Arbeitsplätze geschaffen und Bauaufträge vergeben (Wovon ich und meine Angestellten dann tatsächlich in weiterem Sinne profitieren _können_)
> Und der Stützpfeiler unserer Gesellschaft ist die Marktwirtschaft. .



_*ARBEITSRECHNER:*_ iMac 27" •  Macbook Pro Retina *MOBILE:* "New" iPad 64GB • iPhone 4S 16GB

Schön dass du die Wirtschaft so ankurbelst mit deiner Apple-Kaufkraft


----------



## Cook2211 (13. September 2012)

sensitron schrieb:


> Schön dass du die Wirtschaft so ankurbelst mit deiner Apple-Kaufkraft



Meine 4 Apple Geräte sind gemessen an Apple's Erfolg nur ein Sandkorn in der Wüste.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. September 2012)

@Kleebl00d
99,9°% aller "neuen" Produkte sind eine Weiterentwicklung oder Kombination von bereits vorhandenem, weil man kaum etwas wirklich neues erfinden kann, da man von bekanntem beeinflusst wird. 
Die Kombination bei iPhone und iPad hat sich vor Apple nunmal keiner getraut. 


			
				FreaksLikeMe schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mir einen guten Grund warum man ein tablet haben sollte?
> Ich erkenn bis heute nicht worin der Sinn davon ist. Zugegeben ich hätte selbst gern eins, aber was sinnvolles kann man damit nicht machen... Ist einfach nur zum rumdaddeln und angeben gut. Ansonsten ist das für nichts zugebrauchen.


Auf der Couch liegen, Inet surfen, aus der Mediathek einen Song oder Film auswählen und auf Anlage oder TV abspielen, ...
Kurz gesagt: Man muss nicht mehr für jede Kleinigkeit aufstehen.


----------



## Verminaard (13. September 2012)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Disclaimer: Ich bin kein Applefanboy, wir haben derzeit 1 Apple-Produkt im Haushalt, ab 21.09.2012 werden es zwei sein, mein nächstes Notebook wird ein Macbook Air, ansonsten setze ich derzeit auf Android und Linux und entwickel selber Plattformübergreifend...


 
Vorweg: Sorry das ich dich hier rauspicke, ist nicht persoenlich gemeint und bitte nicht so verstehen:
Wieso zum Henker muss in manchen Threads umstaendlich erklaert werden, das man kein Fanboy von irgendwas ist. Wieso muss man da angeben, das man moeglichst Produkte von der Konkurrenz hat oder hatte. 
Um die eigenen Arugmente zu untermauern?
In jedem Thread wo es um nVidia, Intel, AMD, Apple, Samsung geht liest man solche Zusaetze bei Posts.
Es ist doch schnurzegal.
Ihr habt eine Meinung, die habt ihr, aus fuer euch triftigen Gruenden, gebildet. STEHT DAZU!
Oder ist es euch wirklich so wichtig was das www ueber euch denkt?

Klar sollten imho der gute Ton und andere Umgangsarten gewahrt bleiben, aber der Inhalt?
Dafuer gibt es doch Foren, um sich ueber verschiedenste Themen mit verschiedensten Sichtweisen auszutauschen.

Es macht natuerlich absolut keinen Spass mit Sturkoeppen und Besserwissern und Konsorten zu diskutieren, aber im Großen und Ganzen hatten mir schon etliche Male andere Sichtweisen, die ich einfach so hingenommen hatte, die Augen etwas geoeffnet.

Nochmal: WENN IHR EINE MEINUNG HABT, STEHT DAZU, KEINE ENTSCHULDIGUNGEN ETC. ETC.
aber habt die Groesse auch einzugestehen, wenn ihr mal daneben liegt 

Verzeihung an dieser Stelle nochmal fuer das Ganze OT, aber das liegt mir schon laenger auf der Zunge, aehh Fingern...




Nailgun schrieb:


> Auf der Couch liegen, Inet surfen, aus der Mediathek einen Song oder Film auswählen und auf Anlage oder TV abspielen, ...
> Kurz gesagt: Man muss nicht mehr für jede Kleinigkeit aufstehen.



Anders ausgedrueckt, Apple foerdert die Faulheit und das Dickwerden?


----------



## rabe08 (13. September 2012)

Kleebl00d schrieb:


> @rabe08:
> Könnte ich bitte die Begründung deiner Meinung hören, dass das Macbook Air günstiger und besser ist als alle anderen flachen Rechner?
> Wenn du mit "Einzelpunkt" die gesamte Hardwareausstattung meinst, dann läuft das darauf hinaus, dass hier wieder ein Streit um Vorlieben bei Design und dem Betriebssystem entsteht, und da gibts nun wirklich schon genug
> 
> ...


 
Nenn mir 1 (EIN) Ultrabook, dass mit dem Macbook Air bzgl. Leistung UND Gewicht UND Akkulaufzeit UND Verarbeitungsqualität UND Preis mithalten kann. 

Ich habe außerdem nie behauptet, dass Apple irgendetwas erfunden hat. Haben sie natürlich schon, aber nicht Smartphone, noch nicht mal Touch-Smartphone, und Pad. Das erste mir bekannte Touch-Smartphone war von IBM, Pad gibt es schon seit Urzeiten, lange vor dem iPad z.B. hat MS ja schon die Menschheit mit Windows XP Tablet Edition begeistert. 

Also, keine Pappkameraden aufstellen, d.h. Argumente aufführen, die ich nicht gebracht habe, mir diese aber zuschreiben. 

Apple hat halt die vorhandene (!) Technik besser kombiniert als alle anderen zu der Zeit, einige kleine, aber gute, eigene Ideen reingemixt, gerade bei der Oberfläche (die ich heute für veraltet halte) und auf den Markt gebracht. Hätte Nokia auch machen können, oder LG, oder Samsung, oder Siemens. Haben sie aber nicht. Ich weiß nicht, ob Du Dich 2007 schon sehr für diesen Markt interessierst hast. Länger macht Apple nämlich noch nicht in iPhone. Als damals so langsam durchsickert, dass Apple ein Handy auf den Markt bringen will, herrschte eher Belustigung bei den anderen Marktteilnehmern vor: die kochen auch nur mit Wasser, wir glauben nicht, das der Markt noch einen weitere Wettbewerber aufnehmen kann, wer braucht noch ein Handy usw. Tja, einige von denen gibt es heute nicht mehr. Andere, auch damals als kugelfest angesehene Unternehmen (z.B. Nokia), kämpfen ums überleben. 

Ich sehe das ganze wirklich undogmatisch. Aber eins muß man einfach eingestehen: Apple hat die (Handy-)Welt verändert. In FÜNF Jahren. Nur zur Erinnerung: vor 2007 hatten 95% der verkauften Handies noch mindestens 12 Knöpfe...


----------



## Citynomad (14. September 2012)

Zum Thema Bildschirme:

Ich will dir ja nur ungern in die Suppe spucken, aber als Apple mit seinem iPhone rausgekommen ist und auch noch beim 3G und auch beim 3GS, haben andere Hersteller schon längst Telefone mit höher aufgelösten Displays verkauft. Selbst mein Touch Diamond 2 hat bei 3,5" schon 800x480. (Thema Lauf der Dinge bei der Entwicklung hoch aufgelöster Bildschirme) Zwar mit resistiver Bedientechnik, aber egal. (Anmerkung: Ich habe meinen Stylus geliebt) Ich komme mal insofern auf dich zu, als dass Apple dafür gesorgt hat, dass inzwischen jeder ein Touch-Telefon haben will. Aber wie gesagt... auch vorher haben schon viele Menschen solche Telefone gehabt... damals noch Pocket PCs genannt. Nur damals wurden die Dinger hauptsächlich von Menschen genutzt, die auch unterwegs eMails bearbeiten mussten, Remotedienste bedienen mussten, oder auch mit Exceltabellen arbeiten mussten. 

Inzwischen ist die alte Windowsoberfläche verschwunden und großen Schaltern gewichen, die Bildschirme setzen auf kapazitive Technik und die CPUs sind flotter. Nichts, was ohne Apple nicht auch so passiert wäre (siehe Entwicklung der TouchFlow 3D / Sense Oberfläche bei HTC Geräten für Windows Mobile 6.x). Es wäre vielleicht nicht so schnell gegangen (weil vorher der Markt/Bedarf gar nicht da war), aber es würde auch nicht jeder Hans und Franz sich jetzt für cool und smart halten, nur weil sein Telefon cleverer ist als er. Dass die meißten davon ihr Smartphone gerade mal für Angry Birds/Temple Run, Facebook, WhatsApp und Musik nutzen ist eigentlich ne Schande, bei dem was die eigentlichen Smartphones schon seit einigen Jahren können.

Zum MacBook Air/Ultrabook:
Jetzt sagst du mir mal, wer so ein Ding wirklich braucht. Gut, sie sind etwas sinnvoller als die sinnlosen Netbooks, aber bei ihre Größe nehmen sie sich einen Vorteil wieder, da sie auch kein DVD/BR-Laufwerk bieten. 11Zoll gehen noch klar, aber 13" finde ich für diese Mobilitätsklasse zu groß. Zumal der Startpreis von 1050€ für ein 11 Zoll Gerät echt happig aber Apple-typisch ist. Wäre es ein MacBook Pro, hätte ich keinen Einwand, aber das Air ist kein professionelles Arbeitswerkzeug... dafür fehlt ihm einfach die Leistung. Und warum der Rest der Branche jetzt dem nicht vorhandenen Trend hinterher laufen will verstehe ich auch nicht. Erst mit Windows 8 und nem Touchbildschirm, bekommen die Geräte für mich wieder einen Sinn, da sie die normalen Tablets (für so manchen Kunden) überflüssig machen können und ihm damit ein weiteres Gerät ersparen. Wozu Laptop ('tschuldigung Ultrabook) und Tablet, wenn man beides in einem haben kann?!


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. September 2012)

Wie du es schon erwähnt hast, waren Smartphones reine Nischenprodukte und obwohl Apple anfangs belächelt wurden, haben sie den Stein ins Rollen gebracht und kein anderer. Sogar Android wurde entsprechend geändert, da das zuerst für eine Bedienung per Tastatur und Wippschalter ausgelegt war. 

Ja, irgendwann wäre der heutige Stand auch ohne Apple gekommen, aber wann das ungefähr sein würde merkt man, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Konkurrenz mehr als 2 Jahre brauchte, um mit etwas gegebenen gleich zu ziehen.


----------



## Citynomad (14. September 2012)

Mir waren die Smartphones lieber, als sie Nischenprodukte waren  Golden waren die Zeiten von SonyEricsson P900 und HTC Tytn, als sich Kinder im Bus noch unterhalten haben und nicht mit Musik, Apps und Facebooks Status beschäftigt waren...

Was ich Apple aber hoch anrechne, ist die Bedienungsgeschwindigkeit seiner Telefone und das damit ausgelöste Streben nach eben solcher bei den anderen Mitbewerbern. WM6.x war schon echt träge und bis da mal ne App gestartet ist, ist einem gelegentlich echt das Gesicht eingeschlafen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. September 2012)

Obwohl hier eher deren Musik das Problem ist und daran ist Apple sicher nicht Schuld.


----------



## Citynomad (14. September 2012)

Die Musik selbst ist kein Problem, aber dass eine/r immer den ganzen Bus mit ihrer/seiner Musik "unterhalten" muss schon eher. Wobei ich solches Gebaren eher bei Nutzern anderer Telefone als iPhones sehe. iPhone-Nutzer neigen irgendwie eher dazu mal nen Hörer rüber zu reichen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. September 2012)

Tja, Apple User sind schon nette Menschen.


----------



## Citynomad (14. September 2012)

Kann ich durchaus bestätigen, aber auch widerlegen  Gibt halt überall auch Negativbeispiele.


----------



## Spinal (14. September 2012)

Citynomad schrieb:


> > Zum MacBook Air/Ultrabook:
> > Jetzt sagst du mir mal, wer so ein Ding wirklich braucht. Gut, sie sind etwas sinnvoller als die sinnlosen Netbooks, aber bei ihre Größe nehmen sie sich einen Vorteil wieder, da sie auch kein DVD/BR-Laufwerk bieten. 11Zoll gehen noch klar, aber 13" finde ich für diese Mobilitätsklasse zu groß. Zumal der Startpreis von 1050€ für ein 11 Zoll Gerät echt happig aber Apple-typisch ist. Wäre es ein MacBook Pro, hätte ich keinen Einwand, aber das Air ist kein professionelles Arbeitswerkzeug... dafür fehlt ihm einfach die Leistung. Und warum der Rest der Branche jetzt dem nicht vorhandenen Trend hinterher laufen will verstehe ich auch nicht. Erst mit Windows 8 und nem Touchbildschirm, bekommen die Geräte für mich wieder einen Sinn, da sie die normalen Tablets (für so manchen Kunden) überflüssig machen können und ihm damit ein weiteres Gerät ersparen. Wozu Laptop ('tschuldigung Ultrabook) und Tablet, wenn man beides in einem haben kann?!



Wenn du mobil arbeiten willst und deine Arbeit zu einem großen Teil aus schreiben besteht, kannst du sowas brauchen. Du hast ein 13" Display, es ist sehr leicht und handlich, hat eine Tastatur und genug Rechenkraft bei brauchbarer Laufzeit. Was meinst du mit professionellem Arbeiten? Ein Journalist braucht wohl kaum mehr Rechenleistung. Und es gibt sehr viel Arbeit, die hauptsächlich mit Schreiben zu tun hat.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Citynomad (14. September 2012)

Die Journalisten, die ich bis jetzt kennengelernt habe, schleppen sich nicht mit 13" ab. Da waren auch früher schon Subnotebooks im Bereich 9" bis maximal 11" die Präferenz.

Sonst meine ich mit professionellem Arbeiten Grafiker, Programmierer, (CAD)-Designer... Also Berufe in denen man auch unterwegs geballte Rechenkraft benötigt und auch leistungsfähige Grafikkarten. Solche kaufen sich zurecht ein MacBook Pro. Alles andere ist nur wegen des Styles. 90% aller Kommilitonen mit nem MacBook oder MacBook Air haben das Ding wegen dem Apfel drauf gekauft und weil es so schön weiß ist, kotzen dann aber jedes Mal bei ner Präsentation, wenn der Beamer nicht an den eigenen Laptop passt (weil sie den teuren Adapter nicht haben oder vergessen haben) oder weil ihre Datei an nem Windows PC auf einmal anders formatiert ist (unsere Uni setzt halt nicht auf Open Office).

PS: Zum reinen Schreiben, quasi als elektrische Schreibmaschine für unterwegs, ist ein MacBook Air dann doch ein wenig übertrieben und überteuert, nicht?


----------



## beercarrier (16. September 2012)

die usb implementierung ist für musiker bei apple auch besser geregelt, aber privat ohne spezielles hobby sind mac-books so sinnfrei wie gamingkisten fürs office. aber das mac book air schließt eine markt, keine anwendungslücke, ähnlich wie suv´s im automobilbau. statt das sie software industrie die hardware industrie treibt, über nischen will ich mal nicht reden (grafik/datenbanken), und gaming lassen wir auch mal außen vor, wird immer rechenleistung für poppel verschwendet. apple macht es vor der rest wandert hinterher, diese sinnlose verschwendung von ressourcen ist blöd, aber da apple ja so einen haufen kohle verdient, wird dir das nächste quasi macbook vor die nase gesetzt und im supermarkt greifst dann halt zur gut und günstig salami statt zum metzger.

wer braucht denn bitte ein macbook. für multimedia reichen 90% der lappis, zocken kannste mit nem mac(book) im auslieferungszustand auch nur sehr bedingt, und für die 5 fotos wo man mal die roten augen entfernt find ich die anschaffung auch leicht übertrieben


----------



## mixxed_up (16. September 2012)

Die Nachricht vom Krieg der Konzerne ist im Prinzip nicht mehr wirklich eine Meldung wert, da das mittlerweile Gang und Gäbe ist. Da könnte auch ein Sack Reis in China umfallen. Es laufen sicher auch noch ein paar Verfahren, von denen wir nicht einmal etwas wissen.


----------

